# Sunday Show & Tell 10/13



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

With Copake around the corner, finds might be slim this past week....then maybe not.
So, let's see your last weeks finds, bike related or not.

Please include pictures and a story....
Its all about the search and the pick but pictures are what many of us crave.

I'll start with a deal I had been working on all week. Local CL listing of a collection that needed to go. All I I wanted was the one Ballooner he had listed but, it was a package deal only....9 bikes.
What the hell was I thinking....knowing the wife would flip her lid if came home with a truck load of rusty bikes....sometimes you have to go against your better judgement. Which I did.
The wife did make it clear it was too much but, showed some interest in a the Ranger. She had never seen a wooden rim bike....to be honest neither had I.
Want to keep them all but, room is limited.....what to do, what to do.....????

So here is the load. 

1920s Mead Ranger
1930s Hawthorne heavyweight
Iver Johnson sidewalk bike
German? Rekord
Black Beauty  
Nuebling Leader
Possibly a Schwinn Roadster frame
And some assorted parts.






























The seller was a Harley and motorbike and car collector
Just a few pics of his collection















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

Forgot the Black beauty and the assorted parts in this pick.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 13, 2013)

I picked up this Delta light with tube and clips (OG lens needed)and a few other cool parts, then at the swap I only picked up a whizzer sheave. I did good and kept my wallet in my pocket!!


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 13, 2013)

my bikes finally showed up from shipping them across the pond, does that count.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

*hell yeah that counts*



militarymonark said:


> my bikes finally showed up from shipping them across the pond, does that count.




It especially counts if they all showed up and nothing is missing.
I know you feel better finally seeing them again, Patrick


----------



## Boris (Oct 13, 2013)

...and just when I was wondering how my Simplex would look in black and red. Thanks JD!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> ...and just when I was wondering how my Simplex would look in black and red. Thanks JD!
> View attachment 117466




It did look amazing Dave as did the blue one. He had an amazing collection. I was so excited and anxious to start loading I forgot to take more pictures. He also had a Nash he was selling, what a beauty that was and another chevy sedan he was rebuilding. Side cars everywhere for his Harleys....just a lot of stuff and so little time to look at all of it. Then there was the rain to contend with....uggggg


----------



## stoney (Oct 13, 2013)

jd56 said:


> With Copake around the corner, finds might be slim this past week....then maybe not.
> So, let's see your last weeks finds, bike related or not.
> 
> Please include pictures and a story....
> ...





Lovin that '36 3 window. I have a real weakness for '36's especially 3 window coupes. Wish I could afford one.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 13, 2013)

*JD*

Is this the guy you said in Richmond?
 Mitch


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up this parts cabinet. I had to build a new lid and will paint and put graphics on it soon. Should be handy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice parts box!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2013)

Picked up this old thing..... Didn't have badge holes, looks like there was a decal of some sort tho-
also got this drop stand.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 13, 2013)

Love the quarter elliptical spring for the springer fork.  Could you add a picture of the front axle and pivot assembly.

Ed


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> Love the quarter elliptical spring for the springer fork.




Thanks, me too!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 13, 2013)

mruiz said:


> Is this the guy you said in Richmond?
> Mitch




If you're talking about the seller then no he was local, about 20 minutes from my house.

And the coupe is a real head turner. 

Some great finds this week for a lot of folks here on the Cabe...congrats !!


----------



## mruiz (Oct 13, 2013)

The roadster looks strait. JD
 Mitch


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 13, 2013)

*great finds this week*

Heres what I found this week.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 13, 2013)

kick ass springer!  i love that design!  great find bri!

Nick.



bricycle said:


> Picked up this old thing..... Didn't have badge holes, looks like there was a decal of some sort tho-
> also got this drop stand.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> kick ass springer!  i love that design!  great find bri!
> 
> Nick.




Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2013)

What an interesting bicycle Brian!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 13, 2013)

I got a call the other day that started out like a typical "dud" phone call..(When you KNOW its going to be a junky 3 speed or rusty 10 speed).
"Im not sure if youll be interested in this kind of bike.."  but this time it was a balloon tire bike, but a repop..He said a Columbia,my first thought that it would be the R-X5 ..but it was a unridden,0 miles 41 Columbia Superb..For $300 ..OK,Ill make an execption this time  Im going to make it ridable  and ride it..novel idea for a bicycle


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What an interesting bicycle Brian!




Thanks Pal!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Picked up this old thing..... Didn't have badge holes, looks like there was a decal of some sort tho-
> also got this drop stand.




I'll be happy to take that old thing off your hands any time...


----------

